
Ask HN: What would be your ideal developer laptop? - navidfarhadi
I would like something like:<p>- Screen from 2017 15&quot; rMBP<p>- Speakers from 2017 15&quot; rMBP<p>- Keyboard from 2015 15&quot; rMBP<p>- Port selection of 2015 15&quot; rMBP, except with the two TB2 ports upgraded to two TB3 ports<p>- Magsafe charger<p>- Battery from 2015 15&quot; rMBP (99.5 Wh)<p>- 8th gen Intel quad core CPUs and RAM up to 32GB<p>- User upgradable SSD and RAM<p>If I used Windows as my dev OS I would like something like:<p>- Dell XPS 15 9560 with a better keyboard, an additional TB3 port (TB3 x4 ports of course), Intel NIC, and significantly less QC issues<p>- Thinkpad T570 with quad core 8th gen Intel CPU and two TB3 ports<p>Would would be your ideal developer laptop?
======
cpburns2009
I want a Dell XPS M1530 shell with modern specs. So keep its 15.4" 16:10
screen (no short 16:9), aluminum casing, removable battery, and Linux
compatibility. Add a back-lit keyboard, 256GB SSD, 1TB HDD, Blu-ray drive,
16GB RAM, i7 CPU, Nvidia GPU, and USB 3 ports. I'd pay a premium for that.

